# Insulted my therapist!



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Usually, its hard for me to express my feelings in therapy, but today I let it out without even thinking first. :roll She's the psychoanalytical type and tends to keep an emotional distance from me. I know they want to be as objective about you as possible, without showing empathy. But today, I just decided to tell her how I feel about it. 

I asked her if she even cared about me, and she asked me, "In what way?" I didn't know there are so many ways to care about somebody! I told her she was distant and it was like "talking to a robot sometimes". A little voice inside my head went "OOOoooohh thats gotta hurt". Her expression changed as though it had some sort of negative effect on her. :no I feel so bad now that I've said it. 

Do you guys think she cares about me, or what I said to her?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

It's hard to say. She is a therapist, and they get it from all angles I'm sure. Worse case scenario, if you did offend her, she will probally just shrug it off. You are there for help, and she there to help you over come your problems. 

Try not to worry about it too much, you are being honest and your suppose to be to your therapist. You should see some of the Sopranos shows, if you see how bad he disses his therapist you'll feel no shame.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well she might have been personally hurt by your honest opinion. Next time you meet her, just apologize. Although you shouldn't feel bad since you were being honest. 
Thankfully my therapist is very caring and emotionally supportive. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful, I'm not good at giving advice.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Honestly, I think most therapists don't give a damn, they just suck up your money and don't really listen to you. That's been my experience with them.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

She may or may not...

I was always insulting my therapist when I was seeing her. I'de always say how big of a joke it was that I had to pay somebody to talk to them, and how pointless it was. The last time I saw her, which was like four days ago, I told her that I don't buy into the "physciatry world" because every doctor or therapist tells you something different, or gives you a different type of medicine...

I've decided not to go back, because I always felt like she thought of me as being wrong. I always felt like everything I was saying was wrong because I'm labled as "mentally ill" by her and everyone in the medicle field. I just don't buy into it anymore...

I believe people are supposed to get depressed and anxious, otherwise, why would we? It's all retarded to me, all the medicine that I've been given that didn't work. All the different things that different medicle professionals have told me, what am I supposed to believe, what are we supposed to believe?

I think everyone needs somebody, some help when they are going through very hard times. But when people start crossing lines, telling you that you _need _something, or _have _to have this chemicle drug in your body to live a normal life, it's just all bull **** to me. I just don't buy into it anymore. It makes me mad that people are labled mentally ill just because they are depressed and anxious. I understand that people need help during these times. But the easiest person to take advantage of is the depressed person who has no confidence, no friends, who is willing to be accepted by anyone who will give them the time of day. That's the easiest person to take advantage of. And doctors do it...

And if all this bull **** was true, that I need pills and drugs, then I wouldn't be in college right now. I wouldn't be playing for the basketball team. I wouldn't make eye contact. I'm just mad as hell. Then they try to tell you that you "can't be mad, it's not good to be mad." I don't understand why someone can't be mad, if they are mad. Like if someone stepped in dog ****, why would someone be happy about that? Then I'm considered crazy, because I'm the one who gets mad about that...

I just don't understand why somebody can not feel depressed and anxious. If that's how you feel, that's how you feel. Why can't somebody just be one with their emotions? When someone falls in love nobody is jumping down their back saying you can't be happy. If I don't feel good about myself and my situation, whats wrong with that? It's not like I don't wake up at 7:30 each morning trying to make it better...

It's just all bull **** to me. I didn't think this would be this long, but therapists get on my nerves also...


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

. im sure there are tons of people like you who tell therapists how much they suck all the time. trust me, and they're worst.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Honestly, I think most therapists don't give a damn, they just suck up your money and don't really listen to you. That's been my experience with them.


Yeah, I feel like this sometimes too. Were like paying someone to give a damn. I dunno. It seems stupid as heck that we have to pay someone to do that. It's not right.


----------



## KaiserNeptune (Nov 3, 2009)

Assuming you are paying for each of your visits, she's probably not that offended. You wouldn't be there if you were a perfect person!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hurt or not, it's not really an issue. The only issue is, do you feel comfortable with her? Do you feel comfortable spilling your guts and your innermost feelings with this person? If the answer is no and you feel like you're "talking to a robot," you might consider shopping around for another Therapist.


----------

